# He was afraid that he would be accused of cowardice,



## Lamb67

Timebat ne accusari se esset (or accusarebur) ignaviae, enim sciebat oportere se sustinuisse impetum hostium
Timebat accusari esse ignaviae, enim sciebat a se sustinendum fuisse impetui hostium
Timebat accusari esse ignaviae, enim sciebat impetum hostium fuisse sustinendum sibi
He was afraid that he would be accused of cowardice, for he knew that he ought to have withstood the charge of enemy
The last one must have been better.


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
Since there is no future in the subjunctive mood, and no passive future participle, I think your only option is :
Timebat ne accusaretur, enim sciebat impetum hostium sibi (a se) sustinendum fuisse.


----------



## Lamb67

Timebat ne accussaretur ignaviae, enim sicebat impetum hostium sibi sustinendum fuisse, or enim sicebat se impetum hostium sustinere oportuisse.

Comment please.


----------



## Lamb67

He was afraid that he would be accused of cowardice, for he knew that he ought to have withstood the charge of enemy


Timebat ne ignaviae accusaretur, enim sciebat sibi impetum hostium sustinendum fuisse,
or enim sciebat se impetum hostium sustinere oportuisse.

Here we must use reflexive'sibi' and 'se', right ?


----------



## Lamb67

Shall we give it a second try please?

Thanks.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Timebat ne accusaretur quia hostium impetum a se sustinendum fuisse 		 		certo sciebat


Pequeños arreglos: _enim > quia_, elección de _CCagente_, _orden de palabras_, añadir _certo_.


----------

